# Strava route finder?



## User16625 (1 Jul 2014)

Im interested in finding peoples performances for a local route. However when I go to the strava homepage, I cant find anything that lets me search for routes, segments etc. How do you do this? I cant find anything on google either.


----------



## morrisman (1 Jul 2014)

Top of the Strava page Click on *Explore *> Segment Search, Activity Search, Athlete Search


----------



## summerdays (1 Jul 2014)

What about using Strava Heat Maps?

Here is one zoomed in on Bristol and you can see that the minor road next to the railway (going from approximately Redland Station to Clifton Down) is a very well used cycling route to get across between major roads (Gloucester road and Whiteladies) and avoiding the worst of the hills:







If you just looked at that road you wouldn't realise how popular it was with cyclists, just looks like all the other side roads from the end of it. I found it when someone told me about it.


----------



## User16625 (1 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> Top of the Strava page Click on *Explore *> Segment Search, Activity Search, Athlete Search



Do you need to be registered? At the top of the home page all I get is Mobile, Features, How it works, Premium and Blog as well as a log in button.


----------



## morrisman (1 Jul 2014)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Do you need to be registered? At the top of the home page all I get is Mobile, Features, How it works, Premium and Blog as well as a log in button.


Yes, but it's free for basic membership.


----------



## summerdays (1 Jul 2014)

I don't think you have to have registered to use the heat maps.


----------



## User16625 (1 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> Yes, but it's free for basic membership.



Ive got it. 
Just how accurate are the times and speeds? I see the fastest times are 10 mile distances at 30+mph. Seems a bit extreme for a course that isnt a downhill ride.


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2014)

Pro rider?


----------



## Silverfox885 (1 Jul 2014)

Moped rider?


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> Pro rider?


If its flatish could be a serious TT er .
Section on my commute someone has clocked 33 mph on the segment although i think it was on the dual carriageway rather than the cyclepath where i ride , over 20 is pushing it for safety.


----------



## bororider (1 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> What about using Strava Heat Maps?
> 
> Here is one zoomed in on Bristol and you can see that the minor road next to the railway (going from approximately Redland Station to Clifton Down) is a very well used cycling route to get across between major roads (Gloucester road and Whiteladies) and avoiding the worst of the hills:
> 
> ...




How do you get that heatmap? My only option on the heatmap page is to see my own


----------



## summerdays (1 Jul 2014)

Opps sorry I forgot to put in the link, hope that works, if not google heat maps (map starts on USA). I can't get a personal one as I'm not a premium member.

http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#15/-2.60209/51.45980/blue/bike


----------



## donnyjnk (3 Jul 2014)

have a look at www.ridewithgps.com lots of routes on there and its free to register. if you are on android the ride app is pretty good as well


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> Opps sorry I forgot to put in the link, hope that works, if not google heat maps (map starts on USA). I can't get a personal one as I'm not a premium member.
> 
> http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#15/-2.60209/51.45980/blue/bike


Go to your locality and book mark the page then load that instead of scrolling half way round the the world.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2014)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Ive got it.
> Just how accurate are the times and speeds? I see the fastest times are 10 mile distances at 30+mph. Seems a bit extreme for a course that isnt a downhill ride.



Simple rule of thumb, if they are faster than you, they are cheating


----------



## theodin (19 May 2015)

I had similar issues trying to find routes. Strava does not make this easy.

There is a website that will let you find Strava members who live nearby, that way you can checkout their activities:

http://www.stravafriend.me/


----------



## summerdays (19 May 2015)

theodin said:


> I had similar issues trying to find routes. Strava does not make this easy.
> 
> There is a website that will let you find Strava members who live nearby, that way you can checkout their activities:
> 
> http://www.stravafriend.me/


I just tried that and was surprised it didn't bring up people I knew were on there.


----------



## theodin (10 Jun 2015)

Seems they rebranded. Probably too close to the Strava design. 

http://cyclefriend.me/

It looks like it matches your Town/County/Country as entered on your Strava profile. I found quite a few people nearby, however it missed some off who had either left their profile blank or entered a different location.


----------



## Jayaly (17 Jun 2015)

I don't use Strava because I have a top speed of 'bimble', but the heat map as a means of identifying good routes is interesting. Looking at my area, people are using paths which I would regard as a bit dubious for two wheels. I walked one of them last year and it's a footpath with a fair amount of hopping over ruts and brushing through long grass. Do mountain bikers use it too?


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2015)

I don't think it matters what your top speed is, as you really are seeing your own progress first. I resisted and tried various other apps but this one works and I've found that normally I will manage to gain one trophy each day (you can get personal ones as well as the ones against other people) and then if you are female there are a lot fewer people so its a lot easier to get a QOM rather than a KOM.


----------



## theodin (19 Jun 2015)

@summerdays I think the segments are a bit of a love hate relationship on Strava. They introduced a feature where you can now see how you ranked '*on the day*', as looking against all time, or even just this year is demoralising.


----------



## summerdays (19 Jun 2015)

I don't mind I look at others progress but really it's me I want to see going faster either over individual segments or over the longer ones over a mile or 3. I didn't manage any trophies today but this week I've gained a QOM on a segment with only 3 challengers and a PR on a segment that I find really hard and I'm way down the list, of the two I'm more please with the PR.... Here it is to give you an idea of my lowly ranking:


----------

